

Ask HN: How to search your site without using Google? - jwegan

Currently I'm storing user submitted text content in a SQL database. The problem is that I want users to be able to search that content and using Google as an interim solution isn't possible since some of the content is private.<p>How do you do implement a keyword based site search that won't crap out as the database grows?
======
braindead_in
<http://sphinxsearch.com/>

~~~
jwegan
Thanks, looks very promising!

